

What is the best way to find a startup partner? - holycrab

I have an SAAS startup for travel industry. It is not doing good. It is a great product for the right company but because I&#x27;m a developer and not a marketer it is not doing well as a startup. Now, I&#x27;m working on a new product (it is also for travel industry) and desperately in need of a partner. I&#x27;m not looking for an investor, mostly because of I can&#x27;t pitch the idea to an investor.
Here are my challenges;
- Where can I find potential partners?
- How much share should I give for the partnership? or How to decide the partnership at this level?
======
lettergram
First, there's a lot of startups that go for either SaaS for the travel
industry or build and app, and that's a pretty tough market. Finding partner
is probably going to require you to do a bit of marketing (to the marketers).
Tap people you know through work or school, there are also "starup" pitches at
universities (at least there was at mine).

Further, I would expect them to require a large amount of equity. Admittedly,
your startup is not doing good. If you find a partner and they can save it,
they will probably want half (and that's probably fair). If you would fail
without them, and they know it, you'll be hard pressed to find someone for
less.

